# MAJ et Sidecar



## spezzic (4 Avril 2022)

Bonjour. 

Il me semble que ces dernières mises à jour ont crée des problèmes de communication entre Mac et iPad, de mon côté Sidecar et universal control ne fonctionnent plus et j'ai un message à propos de mon iPad : "Appareil expiré" qui s'affiche sur mon Mac quand je tente une connexion en Sidecar ... et universal control ne marche pas du tout !
Quelqu'un aurait-il les mêmes problèmes ?


----------



## Guylaine1663 (8 Mai 2022)

Bonjour !

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème et le même message et pourtant il y a pas longtemps tout fonctionnait bien entre mon iPad et Mon MacBook Air. J'ai tout essayé même en branchant mon iPad à mon MacBook Air et j'ai toujours ce message : *Impossible de se connecter à « iPad de Guylaine » l'appareil à expiré.*
Je crois peut être que ce sont les mises à jour de macOS Monterey ou bien de l'iOS. J'ai macOS Monterey 12.3.1 et iOS 15.4.1.

Quelqu'un c'est comment corriger ce problème ?

Merci !

Guylaine

_*[EDIT : évitons les informations personnelles dans les messages - MrTom]*_


----------



## florence.aneth (27 Octobre 2022)

spezzic a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Il me semble que ces dernières mises à jour ont crée des problèmes de communication entre Mac et iPad, de mon côté Sidecar et universal control ne fonctionnent plus et j'ai un message à propos de mon iPad : "Appareil expiré" qui s'affiche sur mon Mac quand je tente une connexion en Sidecar ... et universal control ne marche pas du tout !
> Quelqu'un aurait-il les mêmes problèmes ?


Bonjour spezzic,

Sidecar ne fonctionne plus chez moi depuis la màj Ventura (Mac mini M1 2020) et iPadOS 16.1 (iPad Air). Lorsque j'essaye de recopier l'écran depuis le menu Moniteur, il vérouille celui de l'iPad et envoie le message suivant sur le Mac : Impossible de se connecter à iPad... Une erreur diverse s'est produite (-455). 

Auparavant tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Certainement une des maladies de jeunesse de Ventura. J'en ai déjà signalé une autre dans un autre post. 

A suivre donc...


----------



## florence.aneth (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour toutes et tous,

Bonne nouvelle ! J'ai réinitialisé localisation et confidentialité et Sidecar fonctionne à nouveau.


----------

